# The Hotcig R150 Box Mod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

For those that do not know already we have another batch of the Hotcig R150 in stock. We will also be using this thread as well for regular news and updates on this awesome mod. Any fans of the Hotcig R150 are more than welcome to post their hand checks here.





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-hotcig-r150


----------



## Sir Vape

Some of the replaceable doors we have coming in


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love my HotCig R150... I wasn't expecting to love it as much as I do... it's battery life is awesome... it tough... I took it fishing for the weekend on a high speed (and very bumpy) bass boat and it doesn't have a mark on it... and it's comfortable and beautiful. It has been my go to mod since I got it.

Can't wait for the replacement doors but I may have to buy a second one because my abalone door are the bosoms!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

@Sir Vape any panels coming in? Since the R200 is interchangable?


----------



## Sir Vape

Spyro said:


> @Sir Vape any panels coming in? Since the R200 is interchangable?



Will bring them in with next order. The R150 panels do fit and we do have some of those left

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

I know


Sir Vape said:


> Will bring them in with next order. The R150 panels do fit and we do have some of those left


I know!  I have checked them out! Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the ones that are in stock over my abalone. I think they make Juma and all sorts now. Will keep my eyes open for the new stock!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

